

Wordsworth responds to Amazon in 2000; bankrupt in 2004 - davi
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000044.html

======
tokenadult
The explanation of why usability matters that Joel links to

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20000806.html>

is still important today.

------
davi
"Our website does fairly well, in spite of us. We have put very little in
terms of monetary resources in it and we are every marketer's nightmare."

4 years later: <http://news.bookweb.org/news/2982.html>

Wordsworth still feels like it's missing from Harvard Square. Back in the day,
10% off cover was a pretty good deal.

------
okeumeni
"We knew it would be very big, we did not think it was going to be this HUGE."

Best quote. It was hard for anyone to know for sure.

------
joshu
The McGraw Hill Technical Bookstore in midtown that he mentions was amazing.

I miss it terribly.

